# Der Crosskirk-Drücker und sein Clientel.



## Raimund (30 Januar 2004)

"Geschäftspartner" sind ratlos ...

http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=83fd71cf05041400dd94e3bf1186004c&threadid=33869

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

Könntest du deinen Link etwas genauer spezifizieren,  im Überblick rumzusuchen
ist etwas mühsam....


----------



## Raimund (30 Januar 2004)

*Crosskirk*

@tf,

PN abgeschickt, Link spezifiziert.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Schon interessant, wie sich "Trti" aus Braunschweig dort ins Zeug legt, im Gegensatz zu den für ihn zuständigen Behörden.  :evil: 
Nur einer hatte mal ernsthaft an Trti´s Integrität gezweifelt - in einem privaten Telefonat erklärte mir sein Massa aus Mallorca, dass der "Junge" absolut skrupellos sei. Und da man sich bei den Spaniern bekanntlich den Webdialer mit Wunschfunktionen bestellen konnte, kann man sich auch vorstellen, wie sich ein derartiger Drücker gesund stößt.


----------



## sascha (31 Januar 2004)

Ich sage nur: Politik und Mehrwertdienste:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=+trti++cdu&meta=

 :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage nur: Politik und Mehrwertdienste:
> 
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=+trti++cdu&meta=
> 
> :holy:



Hmmm warum warte ich auf eine Klage gegen Google wg. Cache? Ich sage nur MZ-Laubenheim.   Ich weiss nicht was sowas soll. Ratlos.

Grüsse aus ME
Dots aka Rabauke ehemaliges SDAJ-Mitglied


----------



## cicojaka (31 Januar 2004)

Hat google nachts ein Sonderprogramm? Tele-Teamwork als Adlink (oder wie heissen die Dinger rechts?). Ja glaub ichs, was war das heute für ein Tag, und fing doch soooo gut an.........

 :love: 


Fehlt noch das Antidialerprogramm von Crosskirk, to make my day...

Das ist kein Netzwerk mehr, da gibt's auch nichts mehr zu machen. So wie es ist, ist das Internet tot. Da traust Du Dich ja nur noch zu Heiko


----------



## Raimund (12 März 2004)

*trti, der Crosskirk-Dealer*

:lol: 
Ist der Timo pleite?

Die seriösen Freunde stellen Fragen.

Jagin

http://www.trti.de

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## RAS (13 März 2004)

LOL

Dabei hätten die webmaster doch bei der ersten Benutzung des TRTI-Dialers erkennen müssen, dass sie mit [] Geschäfte machen.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## sascha (13 März 2004)

Verstehe den Trubel nicht. Folgendem Bericht zufolge muss das eine ganz seriöse Firma sein:



> Heute ist TRTI eine angesehene Firma, die teilweise marktführend in Deutschland ist, aus vier Mitarbeitern besteht, weit mehr als 200 Kunden aus ganz Europa zufrieden stellt und einen Monatsumsatz von 800.000 Euro zu verzeichnen hat.
> Aber bis dahin war es ein schwieriger Weg, erinnert sich der 22-jährige. (...)



http://www.bs-backstage.de/Leute/trti/trti.htm


----------



## Veruschka (13 März 2004)

*eine ganz seriöse Firma*



> *Heute* ist TRTI eine angesehene Firma......



Dann wollen wir mal ein wenig in der Vergangenheit kramen.
http://www.teletarif.de/forum/a-talkline/1281-1.html


----------



## Counselor (13 März 2004)

*Re: trti, der Crosskirk-Dealer*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.trti.de
> Gruß
> Raimund



Für Sammler von beerdigten Dialer-Projekten:
Wenigstens das Favoriten-Icon ist übrig geblieben 

Wer das Original laden will:

http://www.trti.de/favicon.ico


----------



## Insider (13 März 2004)

*Re: eine ganz seriöse Firma*



			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> > *Heute* ist TRTI eine angesehene Firma......


Ein besonderer Dank gilt hier den Braunschweiger Strafverfolgungsbehörden, welche die Projektgruppe um Trti haben unbehelligt aufleben lassen.

Ein spanischer Geschäftspartner von T. R. erzählte mir erst im letzten Sommer: _"... der ist ein ganz skrupelloser, der will es wissen!"_ Angesichts der Hofierung ist das dann auch ein Kompliment an die "seriösen" Geschäftsleute.


----------



## cicojaka (16 März 2004)

verwirrt
von www.***/usa

Ist das dann die seriöse Firma???


Gleiche Frage wie immer: Was war, ist vergessen?

cj aka kapiernix


----------

